# Choctawhatchee Bream



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I was offshore yesterday, but two of my regular fishing buddies went to the river and did well on bream with crickets. 47 to be exact. Photo is upside down...don't know how to fix that.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Niiiice! Wait! You were where???


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I was offshore fishing for triggers, etc., out of Destin. Was in a small boat so we went out to about 65 ft water rather than further where the big boys hang out.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Below Cowford*

Fished below Cowford this morning but had a hard time finding a bite.Finally about 11:00 the action picked up and we quit at 1:30 with 35 bream/shellcrackes and one small bass. River still out of sorts and too high so you have to look for cleaner water in the backwater and/or lakes.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A nice mess of fish !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It sucked the other day, I'd rather have sucked up some bream but loved the time with Logan! Good mess of bream!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Fine pile of eats right there. That one shellcracker is a stud! Did you measure it?

I'm going for crappie today with two old farts. I'm 69 and will be the youngest, meaning I'll have to do everything, including helping old Codwrinkle in and out of the boat. Hopefully, we catch a few and I can make a report.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Fine pile of eats right there. That one shellcracker is a stud! Did you measure it?
> 
> I'm going for crappie today with two old farts. I'm 69 and will be the youngest, meaning I'll have to do everything, including helping old Codwrinkle in and out of the boat. Hopefully, we catch a few and I can make a report.


No, didn't measure the big boy. we had 3 or 4 more slightly smaller. Haven't fishing crappie here on the river in a long time. I like fishing with my 73 yr old buddy. He still jumps in and out of the boat and now starting to coddle me. Thought I was 80, but a couple of days ago refigured and discover I am 81. Will be 82 next month. :fishslap:


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice seeing somebody catching some fine fish! Thanks for sharing.


----------

